# Oatmeal



## Vegibs-urgh... (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello.Sorry if someone's already asked this question, but what's the difference between oats/porridge/oatmeal?I've been recommended the latter.Thanks all...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Oats are the whole grain and can be used in several ways.Porridge is any hot cereal made out of any grain.Oatmeal is when you make a porridge out of oats. Usually the oats are rolled or steel cut or some thing like that when you buy them to make oatmeal. That low level of processing I think makes them cook faster, but they are still a whole grain in most of those rather than something like wheat or rice where the bran is often removed before they are used (although you can buy whole wheat things and brown rice).


----------



## Vegibs-urgh... (Jan 11, 2011)

Great. Thanks. Never been a big oat eater - got a feeling they disagree with me, but I'll give it a go.Thanks for clearing that up...


----------



## Yarm (Sep 18, 2010)

I have found oats to be very helpful as they are a source of soluble fibre. I make oatmeal porridge in the mornings with honey and cinnamon.Delicious.


----------

